# Millie, my first engine



## Russel (Oct 30, 2009)

The first thing that I made when I got a new Sherline lathe and mill was Millie, the plans are in the back of Table Top Machining by Joe Martin. I think it took me about 4 or 5 days to make it. The first thing that everyone I've show it run to does it start giggling! Not much to look at (in fact it has acquired some scars) but I love it.


----------



## Mo deller (Oct 30, 2009)

Well done Russel,very nice little un. What's next then?

Peter Thm:


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 30, 2009)

Great first project and good specimen for explaining basic steam engine operation.

I think the battle scars add to the interest. Love the use of bar stock with minimal machining and no base.

Well done. Will look forward to next project.

Phil


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice Russel. So how long have you had your Sherlines? Please tell us more about yourself and your modeling interests. By the way, welcome to the group

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Russel.
Nice project.
I know what you mean about the gigglers...
My own Mom..."So what do you do with it?"


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I got that too, the picture in my avitar -Wife- it looks kind of like an old movie projector, what is it?
-B-


----------



## Russel (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!



			
				wlindiii  said:
			
		

> Very nice Russel. So how long have you had your Sherlines? Please tell us more about yourself and your modeling interests. By the way, welcome to the group



I've had the Sherline machines for about 4 years. I haven't used them much because of time constraints. Over the last four years I have been keeping an eye on the Sherline website and acquiring accessories as they show up on the 20% off monthly special. I have to admit, of course, that there are a number of accessories that I just had to have and didn't wait for the monthly special! These days money is thin and I have more time, so I am using my machine tools less for collecting dust and more for machining. Anyway, I've worked as a mechanic on industrial high reach equipment for years. So, I'm know my way around a shop fairly well. But, machining is something fairly new to me and absolutely fascinating! I'd like to build a clock someday. That isn't going to happen for a while because I have a great deal to learn until I reach a point that I would be confident to start such a project. In the meantime, I love little steam engines, although I have only made this one.



			
				zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about the gigglers...
> My own Mom..."So what do you do with it?"



I showed it running to one friend, and after he stopped giggling, he kept asking, "but what does it do." I told him: it's not what it does, it's because it was there!



			
				Mo deller  said:
			
		

> Well done Russel,very nice little un. What's next then?



Currently I am working out a tapping guide for use with the mill. I use one of the tool posts to hold a big DTI for centering work in the lathe independent 4 jaw chuck and want to make a tool post for a smaller DTI that will be dedicated for lathe work centering. That way I won't have to be removing the cutting bit and installing the DTI from the tool post every time I want to use it. I can just swap the tool posts with the tools on them.
Here is a picture of the big DTI:





After I finish with that, I'm thinking I may try to tackle a three cylinder radial engine that I found plans for on the net.

Russ


----------



## mklotz (Oct 30, 2009)

Whenever they say, "But what does it do?" I usually respond with something like:

It satisfies my innate desire to construct precision, working mechanisms with great visual appeal - something most of the football-watching, shallow-minded couch potatoes could neither do nor appreciate.

Russ,

Good onya for making a dedicated DI holder. You might want to consider a block to hold the DI shaft and a magnet to hold it to the compound. Then you won't have your
tool post tied up.

May I also suggest a flatter tip for the DI? Then you don't need to worry about getting the DI shaft exactly on the spindle axis.


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Russel.
And a nice little engine for a first one!

Making tools or modifications to tools can be just as much fun as making engines 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## eskimobob (Oct 30, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> It satisfies my innate desire to construct precision, working mechanisms with great visual appeal - something most of the football-watching, shallow-minded couch potatoes could neither do nor appreciate.



I like that ;D


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats !! That little gal is on my list to build too  



> I've had the Sherline machines for about 4 years. I haven't used them much because of time constraints.



I've had HAVE the same issues w/my Sherlines. Have had the lathe & mill gathering dust on my desk, shelves, kitchen table for a long time. Lots of excuses , but is forcing me to clean up my apartment, sell lots of stuff on eBay & Craigslist, many trips to the library, Goodwill and dumpster (hah ! Gave a bookcase to the guy next door too). Decluttering my life to make room for the machines  I finished up my machining certificate last summer, so now it's time to downsize my skills from the full-sized machines (Bridgeport, et. al.) and start using my little guys 

Mike


----------



## Russel (Nov 1, 2009)

ChooChooMike, glad to hear you are planning to put your machines to good use! I have really been enjoying mine over the last few weeks. 

Today I finished the DTI post that I mentioned in my last post. Now I don't have to use my cutting bit tool post for the dial indicator. You can't imagine where I got most of the dimensions from:





I had to remove a little material from the $10 dial indicator that I got from littlemachineshop.com in order for it to clear the cross slide on the lathe.





Here is a view of the bottom. You can see the counterbore for the T-nut and a little material removed in the center to help the post stand straight.





Here is a couple photos of it in use...It sure is nice not having to turn the cutting bit tool post 90 degrees to use for the DTI. Now I can have both on the cross slide at the same time.










So far I have used it to center a quarter inch rod so that I could cut a 2 and 4 length, and to center again to cut a radius on the end. I sure am happy! Another time saver!

Russ


----------



## ironman (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice job Russell. You ever go to www.john-tom.com for any of his listings of plans? A lot of those are in other places to. Keep on making chips. Take care. Ray


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 1, 2009)

Russel,

That is a great little engine. I too get giggling when I see one of these little monsters run! 

Well done!

 Thm:


----------



## Russel (Nov 1, 2009)

ironman  said:
			
		

> You ever go to www.john-tom.com for any of his listings of plans?



Funny you should mention that, I am planning to build the radial steam engine from www.john-tom.com. I like the three cylinder radial. Look at engine number 11 at the following link:

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Russel, and welcome.Elmer's #11 radial is one of my favorites. I built a modified version due to my lack of a four jaw chuck. I turned out pretty good. 

Here,s a link to Elmer's Yahoo group where I posted some pictures and down loaded the plans.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmer...ode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&count=20&dir=asc

Here's a link to my build on HMEM.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4259.0

A link to more pictures.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4364.0

Here's a link to how I made the fly wheel.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4363.0

You will enjoy building this engine, It's design is excellent making it a great runner.

-MB


----------



## Russel (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, your modified version look great!

I may be biting off more than I can chew, but I started on the crankcase. I figure that the crankcase has to be the most difficult part to fabricate, so I decided to start with it. Yesterday, I machined the blank material out of aluminum. I have to admit that is sure looks better in brass!





Today, I bored out the case, drilled the 1/4" hole in the back and machined the undercut for the connecting rod clearance. I'll have to start a project thread so you can see if I succeed in making it.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 3, 2009)

Great place to start! Good to see you off and running!

I also started with the crankcase as my first part. It seemed a bigger project than It ended up being. I would have preferred a light aluminum crank case, but all I had at the time was a short length 1-1/2" brass hex.

If it were easy it wouldn't be any fun. At times I'm sure most of us feel at least a little over whelmed. Usually this is caused by looking ahead at the scope of the entire project. I just back away from that and overcome it by focusing on "one part at a time".

Please continue to post your pictures and progress, thanks.

-MB


----------



## Russel (Nov 3, 2009)

I just hope I can make a radial that looks half as good as yours! Very nice work!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 16, 2009)

> Good onya for making a dedicated DI holder. You might want to consider a block to hold the DI shaft and a magnet to hold it to the compound. Then you won't have your tool post tied up.



Marv - meant to add - the cross slide is aluminum, so a magnet won't work. Russel has the right idea, make a dedicated post like he's shown above, and/or buy another tool holder and keep it handy 



> May I also suggest a flatter tip for the DI? Then you don't need to worry about getting the DI shaft exactly on the spindle axis.



That's a good point, will have to remember that so don't have to fool around some much trying to center on the spindle. Or course another tool holder dedicated to that purpose can eliminate that hassle.

Mike


----------



## NickG (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice 1 Russel,

Your oscillator definitely looks better than my first effort, be sure to keep us posted on radial progress. Have you started under another thread?

Nick


----------



## Russel (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, Nick!

Yes, here is a link to the Radial build thread:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6620.0


----------

